# HOLY CRAP!!! Goofy butt just turned into a faucet.



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

I am feeding him blue buffalo chicken. There has been no change at all in his diet, so I have no idea what caused it. I gave him pumpkin this evening and that didnt help. The pumpkin was about 3 weeks old and in the fridge. Wonder if that is what caused it, does pumpkin go bad?

Any thing else I can use to slow this down?? He went to the vet today just for dry skin, but got no medications at all.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I would think anything cooked 3 weeks ago would be bad by now but I don't do pumpkin.

Could it be stress from the vet? Maybe he sniffed something on the ground and caught a nasty stomach bug? Morgan had one of those last summer, nasty.


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

I would say the pumpkin was bad!


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

Just took him out again, 4th time since 6pm. Poor guy.


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

pumpkin...most likely


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

You said the pumpkin didn't help, did he already have diarrhea and you gave the pumpkin in hopes it would help?

Any way, my dog I'd fast for 24 hours (give water) and then start the bland chicken/beef and rice diet


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

Yes he stool looked loose earlier during the afternoon, so I give him the pumpkin to catch it before something set in.

should I try yogurt?



> Originally Posted By: Barb E.You said the pumpkin didn't help, did he already have diarrhea and you gave the pumpkin in hopes it would help?
> 
> Any way, my dog I'd fast for 24 hours (give water) and then start the bland chicken/beef and rice diet


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, at least you have a sense of humor about it...and sympathy for your dog. Poor pup. Just keep an eye out for dehydration. 

I have learned the hard way to keep a stash of anti-poop meds on hand. 

Long night ahead for you.....


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

Anti poop meds???


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Dont give him yogurt. Dont give him anything. Stop feeding him.









Wait until tomorrow night and then give him some boiled rice with ground beef or chicken cut into small small tiny bits in it.


Anti poop meds....They can have Loperamide (Immodium).
Immodium Dosage 

I keep this on hand in the dog drawer with other meds, leashes, etc for when it is needed.

Hope he feels better. BTW, haven't seen pics of him since Laurie's last fall....would love to see how big he has gotten!!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> Quote:The pumpkin was about 3 weeks old and in the fridge.


Oh yuck did you smell it? Pumpkin goes bad FAST.









I would NOT give Imodium if it's a case of bacteria, viral, or other sort of infection. Imodium slows down the gut and if he has some pathogen his body is trying to shed, it will instead sit in his body and fester. I have dosed Imodium to Renji and it works beautifully however I know his poops were due to Giardia. In the case of some pathogen or other nasty, I would not give this because I'd want it out of my dog ASAP. We otherwise do keep it on hand like Emily does.









You can do pepto bismol as that works differently than Imodium and does not put the brakes on the intestines.
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=0+1303+1459&aid=1456

How is Goofy feeling otherwise?


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

Just took him out this morning and his stools are the same. No changes. I am just giving him water as suggested on here and nothing else.

Energy wise he is fine, keeps bringing me his throw toys to toss inside the house..


----------

